# Never lend your Bike to Anyone



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

Yesterday lent my new bike that i recently showcased here on ccf to a mate of one of the blokes i share a house with. I was not really comfortable with the idea from the start as the mate is the kind of guy whod just disappear with the bike but as things generally operate on the basis anyone can use anything of anybodys i reluctantly said ok with the predictable result that my mates mate took no care, rode of with the bungee straps hanging down , ripped out a load of spokes , buckled the wheel and also managed to get the seat completly loose so my new bike is now completely soiled in my eyes. 
So i dont think id lend my bike to anyone now.


----------



## Fnaar (4 Nov 2011)

Oof... not nice. I don't mind if I lend out a book, and it comes back dog-eared... I even lent my car to my brother once, who texted me (jokingly) to say it rattles a bit when you get it up to 100mph




but I draw the line at my bikes. I've let 2 other people ride my MTB, but NOBODY rides my roadie


----------



## Dan_h (4 Nov 2011)

You lent your bike to someone? Are you crazy? Isn't that like 'lending' your girlfriend to someone?


----------



## Bman (4 Nov 2011)

Dan_h said:


> <br />You lent your bike to someone? Are you crazy? Isn't that like 'lending' your girlfriend to someone?<br />


<br /><br /><br />

+1!


----------



## rowan 46 (4 Nov 2011)

Dan_h said:


> You lent your bike to someone? Are you crazy? Isn't that like 'lending' your girlfriend to someone?



No It isn't I'd never lend the bike.


----------



## montyboy (4 Nov 2011)

Dan_h said:


> You lent your bike to someone? Are you crazy? Isn't that like 'lending' your girlfriend to someone?




What if she lets you watch ?


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2011)

I'm sure he'll pay to have it fixed if you ask nicely. Actually wouldn't a true friend have offered?


----------



## addictfreak (4 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Yesterday lent my new bike that i recently showcased here on ccf to a mate of one of the blokes i share a house with. I was not really comfortable with the idea from the start as the mate is the kind of guy whod just disappear with the bike but as things generally operate on the basis anyone can use anything of anybodys i reluctantly said ok with the predictable result that my mates mate took no care, rode of with the bungee straps hanging down , ripped out a load of spokes , buckled the wheel and also managed to get the seat completly loose so my new bike is now completely soiled in my eyes.
> So i dont think id lend my bike to anyone now.



So by the sound of it you lent your bike to someone you don't really know at all. I would have to say' what did you expect'!

A good friend of mine was doing his first duathlon a few weeks back. He doesn't own a bike, so he asked if he could borrow my carbon bike. Without hesitation I refused, it cost me too much to take a chance.


----------



## Moodyman (4 Nov 2011)

*"Chill out, it's only a bike"
*












Someone once had the cheek to say to me. Nearly punched his lights out.


----------



## Dan_h (4 Nov 2011)

Moodyman said:


> *"Chill out, it's only a bike"
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly whatever fool said this was not a cyclist!


----------



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

I hear what your saying. To be honest i do know the mate and , not wishing to elaborate to much , hes not the sort of bloke youd want to lend your bike to but like i said we generally help each other out but in this case i completely got mugged over. I definitlely need to wise the f up. Unfortunately we arnt governed by the queensbury rule book of mates so ive about as much chance of getting paid to fix it as greece has of getting a solvent economy.


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Nov 2011)

I leant my Cannondale road bike to my brother in law who was over from Australia. He put it on a rear car rack and didn't realise he hadn't actually tied it on 'till he saw it bouncing down the road in his mirror


----------



## Moodyman (4 Nov 2011)

Very refrained there Dave.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (4 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I hear what your saying. To be honest i do know the mate and , not wishing to elaborate to much , hes not the sort of bloke youd want to lend your bike to but like i said we generally help each other out but in this case i completely got mugged over. I definitlely need to wise the f up. Unfortunately we arnt governed by the queensbury rule book of mates so ive about as much chance of getting paid to fix it as greece has of getting a solvent economy.



Nick sufficient DVDs, CDs and games to cover the cost of repairs. (all of them, quite possibly)

And then shoot in his sock drawer.


----------



## Silver Fox (4 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I hear what your saying. To be honest i do know the mate and , not wishing to elaborate to much , hes not the sort of bloke youd want to lend your bike to but like i said we generally help each other out but in this case i completely got mugged over. I definitlely need to wise the f up. Unfortunately we arnt governed by the queensbury rule book of mates so ive about as much chance of getting paid to fix it as greece has of getting a solvent economy.



Sorry to hear that, your mates mate sounds like a right twat to be honest.

Just goes to show where being Mr Nice Guy gets you though.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2011)

I think your 'mate' requires a visit from mister 2"x4"


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2011)

I like Skol said:


> I think your 'mate' requires a visit from mister 2"x4"



or mister 4x4 at speed and with bullbars


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Nick sufficient DVDs, CDs and games to cover the cost of repairs. (all of them, quite possibly)
> 
> And then shoot in his sock drawer.




you can take the girl out of Ewloe .........


----------



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

I blame myself and my mate more than i do my mates mate as he only did what he is genetically programmed to do. My mates got nothing worth stealing - literally as ive checked many times.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (4 Nov 2011)

subaqua said:


> you can take the girl out of Ewloe .........



How very dare you!

I am from Hawarden!


----------



## User16625 (4 Nov 2011)

Dan_h said:


> You lent your bike to someone? Are you crazy? Isn't that like 'lending' your girlfriend to someone?



Its f*** all like lending your girlfriend to someone! If someone nicks your bike its gonna cost you a few. If someone nicks your girlfriend its gonna save you a few.


----------



## sabian92 (4 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Yesterday lent my new bike that i recently showcased here on ccf to a mate of one of the blokes i share a house with. I was not really comfortable with the idea from the start as the mate is the kind of guy whod just disappear with the bike but as things generally operate on the basis anyone can use anything of anybodys i reluctantly said ok with the predictable result that my mates mate took no care, rode of with the bungee straps hanging down , ripped out a load of spokes , buckled the wheel and also managed to get the seat completly loose so my new bike is now completely soiled in my eyes.
> So i dont think id lend my bike to anyone now.



How did he even manage to rip out spokes?

I'd be either invoicing him for destroying your bike or nicking enough of his stuff to sell to repair it all.

What a tw@t.


----------



## Night Train (4 Nov 2011)

I'd be on at the mate to settle up the damage and then he can get it back off his mate!

Must admit I wouldn't lend out to someone I didn't know or trust but I did do some welding for a mate of a mate as a job and still haven't been paid since March!


----------



## funnymummy (4 Nov 2011)

From the crossbar of my Spesh...............


----------



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

funnymummy said:


> From the crossbar of my Spesh...............


 Thats my answer from now on.


----------



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

Night Train said:


> I'd be on at the mate to settle up the damage and then he can get it back off his mate!
> 
> Must admit I wouldn't lend out to someone I didn't know or trust but I did do some welding for a mate of a mate as a job and still haven't been paid since March!



To be honest these mates and mates of mates arnt the kind to take responsibility or be trusted and trying to get them to take responsibility for it would be a hiding to nothing. I knew this when i lent it so really i just have to take responsibility for my owm stupidity, hopefully learn the lesson and not let it happen again.


----------



## byegad (4 Nov 2011)

Dan_h said:


> You lent your bike to someone? Are you crazy? Isn't that like 'lending' your girlfriend to someone?



What's wrong with that? You shouldn't suffer alone.


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2011)

Some people keep a bike for the sole purpose of lending it to people. 

I've got one but it doesn't work.


----------



## RoyPSB (4 Nov 2011)

What kind of person damages someone else's property and then doesn't expect/offer to pay?

I'd find some new mates if I were you.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Nov 2011)

Guess it depends on who you lend to, Ive lent bikes for rides and had no problems only thanks.


----------



## mr_dombat (4 Nov 2011)

Did he say anything when he returned it to you?


----------



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

mickle said:


> Some people keep a bike for the sole purpose of lending it to people.
> 
> I've got one but it doesn't work.



You mean a rubbish one - thats not a bad idea.


----------



## apollo179 (4 Nov 2011)

mr_dombat said:


> Did he say anything when he returned it to you?



I got back later and my mate said that his mate had said there was some problem with the bungees so he had wrapped them round the seat post. When i went and looked i saw what had happened. I was not happy and my mate made noises about sorting it and get his mate to make it right but i know they are 2 peas out the same pod and theyll do nothing and just let it fade into a distant memory. I could make a fuss but ultimaqtely my own fault.


----------



## JonnyBlade (4 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Yesterday lent my new bike that i recently showcased here on ccf to a mate of one of the blokes i share a house with. I was not really comfortable with the idea from the start as the mate is the kind of guy whod just disappear with the bike but as things generally operate on the basis anyone can use anything of anybodys i reluctantly said ok with the predictable result that my mates mate took no care, rode of with the bungee straps hanging down , ripped out a load of spokes , buckled the wheel and also managed to get the seat completly loose so my new bike is now completely soiled in my eyes.
> So i dont think id lend my bike to anyone now.



I'm sorry, but (and I'm not a violent person by nature) that SOB would have got a slap right in the nose. How can anyone show such a disrespect for someone else's property? ....... especially one's pride and joy

Nothing should come between a man and his bike other than a comfortable pair of Nalinis


----------



## JamieRegan (4 Nov 2011)

Things like this make me wild!!!! 

Apollo, you need to grow a pair and get this sorted. Why would you allow this to happen to yourself? Have some respect for yourself, get him to fix it and then get them out of your life.

Surround yourself with decent people not goons like this. Why would you even refer to him as a mate, and why would you allow him to use anything of yours under the guise of 'helping each other out'? This issue is way bigger than just a broken bike. FFS! 

Rant over.


----------



## gaz (4 Nov 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Nick sufficient DVDs, CDs and games to cover the cost of repairs. (all of them, quite possibly)
> 
> And then shoot in his sock drawer.


Note to self, never cross MissTillyFlop.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> *And then shoot in his sock drawer.*


Some people would pay good money for that.


----------



## Cal (5 Nov 2011)

It's horrible when people have no respect for others property - surely right-minded people take more care of stuff they've borrowed than their own?

My two penn'orth; You don't sound too confident of him paying for repairs. The hassle of trying to get recompense might not be worth it if he's perhaps the type that'd consider it his god given right to borrow the bike whenever he wants, if he's "invested" in it.


----------



## apollo179 (5 Nov 2011)

JamieRegan said:


> Things like this make me wild!!!!
> 
> Apollo, you need to grow a pair and get this sorted. Why would you allow this to happen to yourself? Have some respect for yourself, get him to fix it and then get them out of your life.
> 
> ...



I actually refered to him as one of the blokes i share a house with and the other goon was a mate of his , but i take your points on board that if the universe was all spinning as it should i would grow a pair , do the necessary and get satisfaction and over other stuff i have done just that like i lent this same housemate a windows cd and he of course completely scratched it up - undiscovered tribes in the amazon could have predicted that i know - and i made him buy a new one and he did , its not deliberate damaging stuff its just a total careless attitude and theyre like it with there own stuff that is why theyve nothing worth stealing.
I forgot - they do look after their clothes and ive sold a few flashy hoodies on ebay that they no longer use and just leave lying about.
In other respects theyre ok but property rights and looking after stuff theyre not good i agree.


----------



## apollo179 (5 Nov 2011)

Cal said:


> It's horrible when people have no respect for others property - surely right-minded people take more care of stuff they've borrowed than their own?
> 
> My two penn'orth; You don't sound too confident of him paying for repairs. The hassle of trying to get recompense might not be worth it if he's perhaps the type that'd consider it his god given right to borrow the bike whenever he wants, if he's "invested" in it.



Yes personally im inclined not to borrow other peoples stuff for fear that i might break it - other people borrow stuff without asking, break it and then put it back like they never borrowed it or it just disappears.
I could persue it and thay probably would in a bemused way pay for it all the time wondering why im so upset over an old bike but at the end of the day i principally blame myself for agreeing to lend it in the first place and i can probably get another wheel for a couple of pound so it isnt the end of the world , just a lesson learnt costing a couple of £.
As you say best not let them feel like its in any way their entitlement to use the bike by virtue of having paid to get it repaired.
Also im pretty chilled as well - you have to be when you live in a house with a load of goons.
If i hadnt been in when they wanted the bike they probably woudnt even have asked me , in which case i would have made they pay to repair it but i agreed to letting an irresponsible incompetent use my bike so imho i also have to share alot of the blame.


----------



## Panter (5 Nov 2011)

I lent my roadie to a mate a couple of Months ago.

It was returned, sparkling with a wax coat, having been stripped and rebuilt, gears all re indexed, wheels trued, it was like new




I keep trying to get him to borrow all my bikes now but he's just not having it


----------



## apollo179 (6 Nov 2011)

Panter said:


> I lent my roadie to a mate a couple of Months ago.
> 
> It was returned, sparkling with a wax coat, having been stripped and rebuilt, gears all re indexed, wheels trued, it was like new
> 
> ...



That sounds to good to be true - are you sure he didnt recklessly damage your bike and then have to steal a new one to give back to you ?
That would also explain why he dosnt want to borrow any others.


----------



## Globalti (6 Nov 2011)

Wait a minute.... you've sold stuff that belongs to them? What did you do with the money? And you're moaning about them doing a few pounds worth of damage to your bike.... that you allowed them to wreck through not taking a stand on it? 

_Rolls eyes._


----------



## Panter (6 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> That sounds to good to be true - are you sure he didnt recklessly damage your bike and then have to steal a new one to give back to you ?
> That would also explain why he dosnt want to borrow any others.








No, he's just a good mate, and appreciated the fact I loaned him an expensive bike for the day. He also used to be a bike shop mechanic so it wasn't that big a deal to him


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2011)

Are these mates young males - like students ? Don't sound responsible at all. I have never lent my bikes to anyone, ever. Not even clubmates - no-one ever rode someone else's bike - it went as far as picking them up for weight and pinging the tubes. 

I'd expect them to replace the wheel in this case. 

The only time I nearly killed a clubmate was when in the Isle of Mann on my brand new bike, with full Dura Ace. The front downtube shifter on SIS levers doesn't sit flush with the tube, always remains partly raised - SIS was brand new then, and he forced the lever - which knackered the stop within the lever - I very nearly killed him. Fortunately I was able to repair the stop with superglue and a bit of plastic, and it's not needed touching in 20 years.


----------



## theclaud (6 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> ive sold a few flashy hoodies on ebay that they no longer use and just leave lying about.
> In other respects theyre ok but property rights and looking after stuff theyre not good i agree.



Sounds to me as though you're fairly well matched...


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Nov 2011)

Hang on - they wrecked your bike, you stole their stuff and flogged it on Ebay?
FFS.

Dunno about never lend your bike to anyone, but I wouldn't lend a tyre-lever to you!!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Nov 2011)

gaz said:


> Note to self, never cross MissTillyFlop.



Damn straight! I will not in any way say "it's ok" meekly and then get in bed and cry. Unless you are my brother, in which case I would throw your original copy of sticky fingers out of the fourth floor window. (true story!)




Smokin Joe said:


> Some people would pay good money for that.



Yes. My flat mate found this out when she joined Gumtree dating


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Are these mates young males - like students ? Don't sound responsible at all. I have never lent my bikes to anyone, ever. Not even clubmates - no-one ever rode someone else's bike - it went as far as picking them up for weight and pinging the tubes.
> 
> I'd expect them to replace the wheel in this case.
> 
> The only time I nearly killed a clubmate was when in the Isle of Mann on my brand new bike, with full Dura Ace. The front downtube shifter on SIS levers doesn't sit flush with the tube, always remains partly raised - SIS was brand new then, and he forced the lever - which knackered the stop within the lever - I very nearly killed him. Fortunately I was able to repair the stop with superglue and a bit of plastic, and it's not needed touching in 20 years.



Yes all males of varying ages and not responsible at all but not students , theyre not that bad .


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> Hang on - they wrecked your bike, you stole their stuff and flogged it on Ebay?
> FFS.
> 
> Dunno about never lend your bike to anyone, but I wouldn't lend a tyre-lever to you!!



Sometimes i think people take materialism far to seriously to the point that it decays their essential human spirituality.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Sometimes i think people take materialism far to seriously to the point that it decays their essential human spirituality.



What, and you don't, to the point of committing theft? Or am I being vindictive once again?


----------



## VamP (7 Nov 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> Its f*** all like lending your girlfriend to someone! If someone nicks your bike its gonna cost you a few. If someone nicks your girlfriend its gonna save you a few.



In a bizarre twist on this theme, I regularly lend (one of) my bikes to my girlfriend. So far it's coming up a zero-sum game.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> What, and you don't, to the point of committing theft? Or am I being vindictive once again?



Have you been vindictive before cubist ?
What i meant was we lay far to much emphasis on things , materialistic concerns often to the point where thought of the underlying humanitarian and spiritual considerations are entirely overlooked.
Just look at the legal system that you work for it notoriously punishes crimes against property far more harshly than crimes against the person.
Steal a pair of trainers and you get jailed , kill someone through dangerous driving and 2 years suspended.
Also is it stealing if the bloke dont realise its gone ?


----------



## theclaud (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Have you been vindictive before cubist ?
> What i meant was we lay far to much emphasis on things , *materialistic concerns often to the point where thought of the underlying humanitarian and spiritual considerations are entirely overlooked.*
> Just look at the legal system that you work for it notoriously punishes crimes against property far more harshly than crimes against the person.
> Steal a pair of trainers and you get jailed , kill someone through dangerous driving and 2 years suspended.
> Also is it stealing if the bloke dont realise its gone ?



Says the bloke who nicks his "mates'" stuff to make a quick buck on Ebay.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2011)

SO you are excusing theft because the owner doesn't realise it's been stolen? Once again, I'm not going to debate this with you, but simply point out that however you dress it up, and however you rail against the legal system, you nevertheless have committed a crime. Your cavalier and dishonest attitude towards your housemates' clothing has been amply repaid by what one of them has done to your bike. If you are asking us to sympathise with you, then you are dreadfully misguided.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2011)

New bike
lent to mate
mate accidently causes damage
steal mates stuff to sell on Ebay
.
.
.
.
.

What great friends huh?


----------



## theclaud (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> New bike
> lent to mate
> mate accidently causes damage
> steal mates stuff to sell on Ebay
> ...



It really is heartwarming stuff.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2011)

You live at the YMCA?

Which one are you?


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> SO you are excusing theft because the owner doesn't realise it's been stolen? Once again, I'm not going to debate this with you, but simply point out that however you dress it up, and however you rail against the legal system, you nevertheless have committed a crime. Your cavalier and dishonest attitude towards your housemates' clothing has been amply repaid by what one of them has done to your bike. If you are asking us to sympathise with you, then you are dreadfully misguided.



It dosnt surprise me that you dont sympathise with me over my damaged bike because you have already admitted to being a nasty vindictive individual.
I do find it a bit concerning that somebody as vindictive and narrow mindedly intolerant as you works in the police but its your decent colleagues i feel sympathy for.
You call it theft i call taking it without asking and when you turn up and kick the door in with your size 10 jackboots my mate will say i was fine to take it anyway so go and waste the tax payers money harrasing inocent human rights protesters.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> New bike
> lent to mate
> mate accidently causes damage
> steal mates stuff to sell on Ebay
> ...



More petty sniping from the tatooed tw*t.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2011)

It's a lovely place CC.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> More petty sniping from the tatooed tw*t.



I've been called worse...but not from a thief. So that's a first.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I've been called worse...but not from a thief. So that's a first.



Why do you participate in topics just to be unpleasant - you sad tatooed tw*t.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Why do you participate in topics just to be unpleasant - you sad tatooed tw*t.



Unpleasant?

It was an observation.

If anyone was unpleasant it's you with the name calling dear boy

It's very easy to call people names over a keyboard isn't it?


----------



## Moodyman (7 Nov 2011)

Is Apollo179 and born again AFS?


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Unpleasant?
> 
> It was an observation.
> 
> ...



Ye and it was an observation judged over my short time on this forum that you gratuitously post just to be unpleasant - why do you do this ? Is it because you are a gratuitously unpleasant tatooed tw*t or is there some other reason ?


----------



## Moderators (7 Nov 2011)

Apollo179, please refrain from personal insults.
You don't want to be banned from your own thread now do you?
Thank you.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2011)

This is a nice thread innnit


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

Moderators said:


> Apollo179, please refrain from personal insults.
> You don't want to be banned from your own thread now do you?
> Thank you.



No not in a perfect world but maybe you couold have a word with the playground bullies who like to goad and bully innocent  people like me.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> This is a nice thread innnit



Hi lukesdad - obviously my last post wasnt refering to you. You are the quintessential pleasant ccforumer.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Hi lukesdad - obviously my last post wasnt refering to you. You are the quintessential pleasant ccforumer.




I am ?


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> This is a nice thread innnit



I wish more were like this.

Oh, hang on....


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> You are the quintessential pleasant ccforumer.



What is that a euphamism for?

I don't believe anyone likes anyone else here.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> What is that a euphamism for?
> 
> I don't believe anyone likes anyone else here.



No to be fair lukesdad is a good guy - ive never had any dealings with him myself but ive silently witnessed good things.  for lukesdad.


----------



## Fran143 (7 Nov 2011)

Jeezo....nearly got caught out....felt sorry for OP even after he stated he nicked his mates clothes...only one tw*t posting here!



Eh and I don't mean me!


----------



## NormanD (7 Nov 2011)

Fran143 said:


> Jeezo....nearly got caught out....felt sorry for OP even after he stated he nicked his mates clothes...only one tw*t posting here!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh and I don't mean me!



I haven't posted yet...how can you pre-guess


----------



## Fran143 (7 Nov 2011)

Cos I is good!


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> No to be fair lukesdad is a good guy - ive never had any dealings with him myself but ive *silently witnessed* good things.  for lukesdad.



I've never watched that programme.

Any good?


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> It dosnt surprise me that you dont sympathise with me over my damaged bike because you have already admitted to being a nasty vindictive individual.
> I do find it a bit concerning that somebody as vindictive and narrow mindedly intolerant as you works in the police but its your decent colleagues i feel sympathy for.
> You call it theft i call taking it without asking and when you turn up and kick the door in with your size 10 jackboots my mate will say i was fine to take it anyway so go and waste the tax payers money harrasing inocent human rights protesters.



You really can't help yourself can you!


----------



## NormanD (7 Nov 2011)

Fran143 said:


> Cos I is good!



Oh yes I forget .. you're a woman and you know everything


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> I've never watched that programme.
> 
> Any good?


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> You really can't help yourself can you!



Well if you didnt pursue me soley for the purpose of being vicious and nasty then maybe i woudnt have to.
You might get on better if you changed your attitude.


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Nov 2011)

Lol this is my favourite thread at the moment


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Lol this is my favourite thread at the moment



But remember none of your pictures youve allready been told off by the moderator once before for doing that.


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Nov 2011)

No pics. Cant manage it for laughing so much lol


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Nov 2011)

I didn't realise that you had stolen his stuff before hand.

Maybe he was exacting an MTF style revenge? Although your stealing his stuff doesn't excuse ruining your bike, it's now six one, half a dozen the other.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> I didn't realise that you had stolen his stuff before hand.
> 
> Maybe he was exacting an MTF style revenge? Although your stealing his stuff doesn't excuse ruining your bike, it's now six one, half a dozen the other.



Yes but like you appreciate it would be justifiable for me to steal his stuff to pay for the damage to my bike there were also justifiable reasons for me stealing the stuff before. Like im responsible for the electric bill. Ive had to turn the electric off at the mains and pretend the electric people have been and cut us on before to get them all to finally scurry about and get the electric money to me before , but that trick only works once. 
Im the responsiblke one 
Ive allways said that i mainly blame myself for the damage to the bike.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Nov 2011)

Do you live with Vyvyan, Neil and Rick?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Yes but like you appreciate it would be justifiable for me to steal his stuff to pay for the damage to my bike there were also justifiable reasons for me stealing the stuff before. Like im responsible for the electric bill. Ive had to turn the electric off at the mains and pretend the electric people have been and cut us on before to get them all to finally scurry about and get the electric money to me before , but that trick only works once.
> Im the responsiblke one
> Ive allways said that i mainly blame myself for the damage to the bike.



I lived with someone who wouldn't pay his bills.

I have to admit, I did get my own back... I phoned his mum and cried down the phone. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Crackle (7 Nov 2011)

apollo179 said:


> It dosnt surprise me that you dont sympathise with me over my damaged bike because you have already admitted to being a nasty vindictive individual.
> I do find it a bit concerning that somebody as vindictive and narrow mindedly intolerant as you works in the police but its your decent colleagues i feel sympathy for.
> You call it theft i call taking it without asking and when you turn up and kick the door in with your size 10 jackboots my mate will say i was fine to take it anyway so go and waste the tax payers money harrasing inocent human rights protesters.






apollo179 said:


> More petty sniping from the tatooed tw*t.




You know I haven't really consciously read any of your posts before but this sample doesn't cover you in glory. Is this necessary?


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> You know I haven't really consciously read any of your posts before but this sample doesn't cover you in glory. Is this necessary?



Do you think i overreacted ?
Maybe.
But you should bare in mind that both ian and cubist have a history of deliberately targeting me so i am predisposed to assume the worst.
If i have missinterpreted anybodies post and wrongly replied then i apologies.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> I lived with someone who wouldn't pay his bills.
> 
> I have to admit, I did get my own back... I phoned his mum and cried down the phone. Worked like a charm.



I could do the crying down the phone no probs but calling rawlpindi and barbados might cost more than the bill itself.


----------



## apollo179 (7 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1602354"]
Eh? Quit with the ''hard done by'' routine. People 'target' you because you're a nasty piece of work who takes the piss. And then when called up about it, you come out with the above. self-gratification artist.
[/quote]

Allways nice to hear from ccs cheif bullyboy.


----------



## Moderators (7 Nov 2011)

Right, that's it. Thread is now closed.


----------

